# Mi primera Ibis



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola a todos!!!

El lo sabe pero tengo mucho que agradecerle a _the last biker_ todo lo que ha hecho para que este sueño sea posible.

Asi que este hilo va decicado a él!! Muchas gracias!!

Ahi os la presento por ahora el proyecto y ya os contaré como se acabará!!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

kidmojo o mojokid te llego temprano tu navidad felicidades y a ti Luis no cabe duda que cada dia mejoras los modelos me gusto mucho el azul con blanco


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

wapisisisimo esa cuadro, y el kashima ese le queda de 10, muchisimas felicidades por esa ibis ojala pudiera permitirme un bicho de esos


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Muy bien !!!*

Very nice!!! Ahora solo preparate para ser la envidia de muchos ( me encuentro entre ellos) pero sabes que es sin ninguna maldad.

Ahora a ponerle componentes que la hagan mas hermosa ...que tal unos cobalt wheelset 

Disfrutala !!!! :band:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

kidmojo said:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> El lo sabe pero tengo mucho que agradecerle a _the last biker_ todo lo que ha hecho para que este sueño sea posible.
> 
> ...


Felicidades....  :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Felicidades....  :thumbsup:


..ah, y por el título del post, cuantas Ibis quieres tener?


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ..ah, y por el título del post, cuantas Ibis quieres tener?


Jajaja, pues depende de como funcione.....y parece que mal no va!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

kidmojo said:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> El lo sabe pero tengo mucho que agradecerle a _the last biker_ todo lo que ha hecho para que este sueño sea posible.
> 
> ...


p.d. creo que no te conviene sujetar el cuadro en el stand como lo pusiste en la foto.... quizás soy muy quisquilloso en eso, pero yo le hubiera puesto un poste y lo sujetaba de ahi.


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Y eso?? La verdad la pinza no hace mucha presion!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

kidmojo said:


> Y eso?? La verdad la pinza no hace mucha presion!


Pues, la verdad a la mejor no pasa nada, pero yo no me arriesgaría con un cuadro que barato, así como que digamos que barato, no te salió. No es el primer cuadro que veo que lo sujetan de ahí, pero si el primero de fibra de carbono. De todas maneras, felicidades y pon fotos cuando la armes (y mejor cuando este sucia de barro y tierra).


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Todos los materiales compuestos se caracterizan por tener sus mejores resistencias a la flexión y a cargas en el sentido de la fibra, pero son malitos resistiendo esfuerzos compresionales. Mas vale no arriesgarle...

Edit: Por cierto esta rechulo el cuadrito, me encantó el color azul del anodizado. Reshulada. Congrats!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ufff ... La nueva TALAS de botellas de 36mm de 180mm de viaje ajustables a 140mm le quedaria perfecta

y no, cuales Cobalt (mas bien Iodine, le irian mejor al cuadro ese) ... unos Easton Heaven de Carbon, ya para que te adelgaze la cartera con ganas y hagan juego con el material del cuadro

Muy bonita


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

kidmojo said:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> El lo sabe pero tengo mucho que agradecerle a _the last biker_ todo lo que ha hecho para que este sueño sea posible.
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Ufff ... La nueva TALAS de botellas de 36mm de 180mm de viaje ajustables a 140mm le quedaria perfecta
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Muy buena opción y recomendación , sin embargo me parece que la decisión va hacía una Bos Deville .
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Buen ojo....*

kidmojo , como ves a hh tiene buen ojo , no ?

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Muy buena opción y recomendación , sin embargo me parece que la decisión va hacía una Bos Deville .


BOS DeVille ?? wow .. So Nico V.

no, pues mas mejor :thumbsup:


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Jajaja,a ver,a ver, ya os contaré pero lo de la horquilla esta por ese camino. De todas formas la Fox era otras opción.

En ruedas yo creo que una opción lógica (por experiencia) es Hope en bujes y Ztr en llantas!

Tengo más dudas en el crankset!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

kidmojo said:


> J......
> Tengo más dudas en el crankset!


Solo ponle el mas caro y que combine con blanco o con azul....


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

la bos deville es una exceente opcion..pero si te gusta lo exotico y tienes el $$billelle$$, hay te va...

http://http://www.german-a.de/en/flame.html

o

http://http://www.german-a.de/en/xcite.html

chequen esos datos!!!!

por cierto el cuadro es una verdadera belleza!!! buena inversion!!!!


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

kidmojo said:


> Jajaja,a ver,a ver, ya os contaré pero lo de la horquilla esta por ese camino. De todas formas la Fox era otras opción.
> 
> En ruedas yo creo que una opción lógica (por experiencia) es Hope en bujes y Ztr en llantas!
> 
> ...


Por lo el tipo de frame ..debes hacer DH asi que unos slx esta bien o no ?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> la bos deville es una exceente opcion..pero si te gusta lo exotico y tienes el $$billelle$$, hay te va...
> http://http://www.german-a.de/en/flame.html
> ohttp://http://www.german-a.de/en/xcite.html
> chequen esos datos!!!!
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De precio ahí van mas o menos de la mano con las Bos , un pelito arriba.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

uff esta combinación de azul con blanco ya me esta haciendo ojitos :eekster: (yo lo pedi de color rojo), muchas felicidades por ese cuadro ya luis me habia comentado de los cuadros que mando a españa, de hecho ya habia visto tu post en el foro de tu pais.

de nuevo felicidades


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

kidmojo said:


> Tengo más dudas en el crankset!


como lo dije anteriormente, si tienes $$$ unas thm clavicula, sino las sram x0(con el x0 en azul con blanco) estan de perlas!!!

me gustan las ax-lightness pero por el tipo de uso que me imagino le daras a ese cuadro no creo que aguanten tanta carreta


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rrl said:


> como lo dije anteriormente, si tienes $$$ unas thm clavicula, sino las sram x0(con el x0 en azul con blanco) estan de perlas!!!
> 
> me gustan las ax-lightness pero por el tipo de uso que me imagino le daras a ese cuadro no creo que aguanten tanta carreta


A mi incluso las Clavicula me pondrian nervioso.

En suspensiones, pues mejor eleccion que BOS hoy por hoy, dificil. Yo me iria por ese lado, aunque la horquilla te va a dejar queriendo mas del amorto. Para tu buena suerte, ya vienen el CCDB de Aire y el BOS Stoy de Aire.

En cuanto al crankset... que quieres? Ligereza total o durabilidad? Como te comentaron, las SLX no te vendrian mal y el precio y peso son contenidos. Puedes perder algo de peso con un 2X10 o un 1X10.

Que guarda y guia le vas a poner? Si vas por el X.0 o XX, SRAM acaba de sacar un guia fabricado por MRP que te vendria bien. E.13 tambien va bien y el Turbocharger viene en blanco. 

Ruedas... ya muerde el anzuelo y vete directo a unas Hadley o Cristo Rey. Otra opcion son las DT240's que son bastante ligeras y aguantadoras.

Lo unico que le veo "malo" a las Hope son los puntos de enganche, que son 22 o 24 (no me acuerdo ahora). Unas DT240 vienen con 36 y las Cristo Rey/Hadley traen 72. Ayuda bastante cuando tienes que hacer contrapedal en zonas complicadas.

Otra cosa... las DT Swiss, Hadley y Hope se pueden convertir a casi todos los standares que hay ahora, excepto los de 24mm, 25mm y 30mm alante. Las Cristo Rey vienen un poco mas limitadas, aunque creo que pues solo necesitas que la trasera sea de 135X12.

Excelente maquina... si no fuera carbonofobo, me compraba una. La verdad es que me gusta mucho. Enhorabuena!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Pues hombre el uso va a ser mas light que dh. Para eso ya tengo otra máquina.Me gustaría montarla tirando a ligera pero sin pasarse. No extremadamente light. 

La verdad es que Chris King le pone a cualquiera pero son demasiado caros. Yo llevo desde hace años con Hope y han tenido un uso duro y están como el primer día, por eso me fió 100%. Lo que no tengo claro es sí se necesita un adaptador para el eje de 142?

En bielas pensaba xtr 2x10. Las x0 me encantan pero no he leído tan bien como de las xtr.

En el guía sí que me tendréis que ayudar!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

kidmojo said:


> Pues hombre el uso va a ser mas light que dh. Para eso ya tengo otra máquina.Me gustaría montarla tirando a ligera pero sin pasarse. No extremadamente light.
> 
> La verdad es que Chris King le pone a cualquiera pero son demasiado caros. Yo llevo desde hace años con Hope y han tenido un uso duro y están como el primer día, por eso me fió 100%. Lo que no tengo claro es sí se necesita un adaptador para el eje de 142?
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kidmojo :

Excelente tu selección de bielas ¡ , nada mejor que Shimano XTR ya sea 2 x10 o 3 x 10 ,ligereza , confiabilidad y brillo.

Para la maza trasera (buje trasero ) lo único que necesitas es que sea 12 x 142 o alguno 12 x 135 que se pueda adaptar ,con cualquiera de las siguientes 4 marcas no te va mal y realmente sus precios andan mas o menos parecidos , por allá conviene DT Swiss y Hope por precio y Chris King and Industry Nine en USA.

Para el guía cadenas Ibis recomienda el Ibis/MRP G2 SL Chain Guide para la Mojo HD

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Para el guía cadenas Ibis recomienda el Ibis/MRP G2 SL Chain Guide para la Mojo HD
> 
> Saludos.
> the last biker


Ahi si lo que diga TLB, porque hasta donde entiendo no todos los guias funcionan en todas las Ibis. No me acuerdo si es la Mojo normal o la HD la que no puede montar cualquier guarda.

Yo tambien tengo varios años con Hope... pero aunque cuando compre los mios, pase de la trasera Pro II por la Bulb que tiene 36pts de enganche y el nucleo de titanio. Eso si, la Pro II es mas ligera y versatil.

Otra marca para añadir a la confusion es Hadley. Me acaban de llegar los mios, asi que ya les contare. Mas baratos que los Cristo Rey y de una calidad similar (no igual, vamos, a un CK no se le compara nada en ese aspecto). Igual se pueden montar 142X12, 135X12, 135X10, etc. con los correspondientes adaptadores. 72pts de enganche y nucleo de titanio.

Otro voto por los cranks XTR. 
No hay cariño por los Rotor?


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Warp said:


> A mi incluso las Clavicula me pondrian nervioso.
> :thumbsup:


mi estimado warp, acuerdate que existe una version de las clavicula para dh, deben de estar macizas para aguantar ese carro no??!!!

como puedes ver kidmojo, aqui no hay porque preocuparte, ya te armamos la bici, tu nomas pon la $$marmaja$$


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Si vas por lo ligero en vielas están las nuevas Tune que ademas las tienes en colores

Otra opción en bujes es Acros en X12 142 o 135TA12

ambos los puede encontrar en Mexico


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

20lt said:


> Si vas por lo ligero en vielas están las nuevas Tune que ademas las tienes en colores Otra opción en bujes es Acros en X12 142 o 135TA12
> ambos los puede encontrar en Mexico


Nada más que Kidmojo está en España


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

rrl said:


> como puedes ver kidmojo, aqui no hay porque preocuparte, ya te armamos la bici, tu nomas pon la $$marmaja$$


Jajaja, ya te digo! El listón esta aaaalto!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

kidmojo said:


> Jajaja, ya te digo! El listón esta aaaalto!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


Pues si el liston esta alto .. yo insistiria en el wheelset Easton Haven de Carbon, que estan fabricados en la planta de aca de Tijuana (no en China) y que son ajustadas de oido (acusticamente)

Yo tambien me iria por el grupo completo XTR Trail (los frenos y el crank estan de UFF)

Como 2da opcion X0 el nuevo color *****/cromado

Y como 3era el grupo nuevo XT


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Felcidades por la Ibis! Está super preciosa!
Saludos a todos desde el otro lado del charco.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Preciosa esa Ibis. Que colores......


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

A ver, ahi va la primera actualización, jajaja:

Bueno, era para mantener un poco fresco el hilo.

Lo que aún sigo dándole un poco de vueltas es a sí 2x10 o 3x10? Creo que para la ortografía de por aqui el primero se me va a hacer más duro de mover.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

kidmojo said:


> A ver, ahi va la primera actualización, jajaja:
> 
> Bueno, era para mantener un poco fresco el hilo.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:herramienta obligada para quien le gusta echar mano a los fierros y con mayor razón si los fierros son de fibra de carbono 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimado Kidmojo:

Yo te recomendaría que antes que te guste echarle mano a los " fierros" 
y antes que se te ponga mas duro de moverlo. :skep:
y para calentar un poco este hilo de "Tu primera vez "  digo, Tu primera ibis :rolletes:
A ver si le das una regadita a tu jardín, pues como que ya le hace falta mantenimiento, ya se te esta secando el arbolito de la esquina. 

Saludos

DrFoes

Por cierto tu bici esta muy maja.


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

oK, como lo prometido es deuda ahi os va el montaje final despues de una larga espera:

De la bici que os voy a decir... el primer día la probé en ruta haciendo unos cuantos km y sube increíblemente bien. El RP23 es super sensible, no se si el tratamiento que lleva influirá (me imagino que algo, claro) y el segundo día, bajé la tija hasta que me quedase cómoda y le hice unas 6 o 7 bajadas en un DH local, no muy roto eso si, y fué toda una sorpresa por que, acostumbrado a la VpFree (que es una cuna de gatitos) la HD en los saltos me demostró una estabilidad muy grande y las recepciones muy, muy pero que muy suaves en los saltos. La manejabilidad de la bici es total. Me imagino que haría tope en alguno por que la goma del sag se salía fuera pero lo que si no se notan esos topes. También pensé que un cuadro de carbono haría ruidos extraños, pues no es asi por lo menos con esta bicicleta, da la sensación de que todo está ok, sin ruidos ni roces (será también por que la monté yo mismo, jajaja).

Otra de las cosas que me sorprendió es el tacto que tiene la Bos Deville de 170mm; si me dicen que es de muelle, me lo creo. Acostumbrado a la 888 WC muelle de titanio la cosa estaba complicada ya que ésta es pura mantequilla, pero no, lo que si le noto es que es muy progresiva y me imagino que con el tiempo se irá soltando. Tiene regualciones para dejarla completamente al gusto del consumidor. Tampoco se le nota (con las regulaciones que llevaba el dia del DH, con la compresion en baja abierto del todo y la alta mas o menos abierta tambien) que "morrease" demasiado. Al cerrarle la baja, en las subidas ni te enteras de que llevas 170 mm delante. La verdad es que es como si esta bicicleta tuviese dos personalidades. Y tanto que dicen que el cierre de la Bos se afloja pues, a mi no me ha pasado; el que si se me ha aflojado despues de unas tres bajadas es el Maxle trasero.

Con respecto a los demás componentes decir que cambia con la precision de un reloj y los frenos al cabo de un par de bajadas van perfectos. En alguna bajada un poco larga igual pide mas un rotor de 185 detras pero con el de 160 si quieres ahorrar un poco de peso, perfecto! El delantero, de sobra. son progresivos y muy potentes. Eso si, es verdad que le sobra un poco de latiguillo, pero bueno, se lo ajustaré. De los demás ya os iré contando con el tiempo y a ver como responden.

El conjunto se nota muy ligero y super sígido para una bici de carbono de 160 - 170 mm. En total como la veis en la foto anda en 13,4 kg y eso que la cubierta delantera sobrepasa el kg. Se le puede aligerar en alguna cosa si la quieres bajar de los 13 kg (tubess, cubiertas single ply) asi que ahi al gusto de cada uno y depende de lo friki que seamos en ese tema. Ahh y debe de llevar algo mas de 1m de protector de cuadro Shelter (hay que cuidarla!)

Y que mas, pues que no puedo pedir mas de una bicileta de este recorrido que me permita un dia hacer kilómetros con ella y al dia siguiente ponerme el integral, bajarle la tija y darle duro!!

No está todo desglosado pero casi y para los que les interesen algunos pesos ahi dejo esto:

Cambio Sram X9 - Medium cage - Blanco (216,70 gr.)
Manillar EASTON 9º 711mm Low Rise 20 mm - 31,8mm (173,70gr.)
Buje trasero HOPE PRO 2 EVO Azul	(306,60gr.)
Buje delantero HOPE PRO 2 EVO 20 mm Azul (173,30 gr.)
Pedalier SRAM GXP (107,00gr.)
Arandelas pedalier (2) (3,60gr.)
Bielas X0 - 170 mm - 39x26t - Gold	(654,70gr.)
Llanta ZTR Stan´s No Tubes FLOW (1 UD) (497,50gr.)
Cambio trasero X9 blanco (216,70gr.)
Eje pedalier SRAM GXP	(107,10gr.)
Eje Maxle trasero 142x12 (73,20gr.)
Puños TOKEN azules (con topes de manillar) (124,30gr.)
Llanta completa con radios delantera (880,00gr.)
Llanta completa con radios trasera	(1040,00gr.)
Cubierta Maxxis Ardent 2,25 2 ply (740,00gr.)
Cubierta Maxxis Minion Front 2.35 2 ply (1120gr.)
Horquilla BOS Deville 170mm tapered (2060,00gr.)
Fondos de llanta Massi (2 uds.) (34,20gr.)
Cámara Massi valvula fina 26x2,125 (176,10gr.)
Cámara Deestone valvula fina 26x1,9 - 2,125 (164,80gr.)
Casette trasero SRAM 10 vel. PG 1070 _ 11 -36 (351,40gr.)
Rotor AVID 160 mm (104,60gr.)
Rotor AVID 185 mm (152,20gr.)
Rotor AVID 203 mm (185,00gr.)
Pulsador delantero SRAM X0 Azul - 2 speed (127,40gr.)
Pulsador trasero SRAM X0 Azul - 10 speed (125,80gr.)
Desviador delantero SHIMANO SLX Direct Mount (140,10gr.)
Sillin Selle Italia FILANTE (206,70gr.)
Pedales Crank Bros Candy - Verdes (295,80gr.)
Tija Sillin KCNC Scandium Ti Pro Lite 8000 - Long. 350 mm _ negra D31,6 (sin cortar) (156,10gr.)
Cierre sillin IBIS Allen azul (15,60gr.)
Cierre sillin IBIS Manual azul (61,10gr.)
Potencia STRAITLINE azul 35mm (167gr.)

Un saludo y a disfrutar de esas bicis!!!


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

DE POCA !!!

Muy padre la bestia.
Que tal los frenos? cuales usabas antes? 

BIEN POR TI ...Y COMO DICES A DISFRUTAR .. !!!


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Pues en la otra llevo los Code y son potencia pura! El de delante perfecto con el disco de 203mm, no hace falta más y el de atrás de 160 se queda un poco corto en descensos largos. Lo cambiaré por un 185 a ver cómo va!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, que bonita está! Te felicito! Que tal los 170mm adelante en las bajadas? no es mucho?


----------



## kidmojo (Jun 22, 2011)

No, sí lo que me sorprendió es que en las subidas no se nota que llevas ese recorrido y en las bajadas, perfecta!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Simplemente hermosa!!! 

Enhorabuena, esta genial. Ya nadamas ve por un Vip'r para balancear las suspensiones.

:thumbsup:


----------



## xRAYADOx (Jan 19, 2012)

muy bonita bici. Felicidades


----------

